# Viper Auto Start & Alarm - Self Starting...



## brittanyabell (Feb 9, 2008)

I just bought a used 2004 F250 that came with a Viper Car Alarm and Remote Start System. The past few days or atleast when I use the system... The buttons on one of my remotes won't work. (Possibly batteries... Ok get that. Or possible worn out.) But! Now the new issue is that the damn thing is starting up the truck in the middle of the night. Tonight it has done it twice and I know I'm going to wake up to it again. 

Any suggestions before I belt out money. And the truck by the way came with no manual to that system. And Viper.com or directed.com isn't helpful.


Thanks
Brittany


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

hello, first i advise you to take the battery out of the remote that is causeing problems. You do not want it to start up and cause some problems. Also if it doesnt start up then, you know the system is fine but the remote is no good. 

It is possible the remote just got old or if the remotes get wet they may cause problems like this. 

If you take the remote apart, just check for signs of water or war and tear. The remotes are easy to replace, older ones you need to take the remote apart and scratch the right part of the board, newer remotes you need to program it through the system and possibly need to take it somewhere for that.

Also if you get me the model number of the viper system (need to physically look at it) I can look up the manula for it. I done it before with a viper we got used before.


----------



## brittanyabell (Feb 9, 2008)

I have no viper dealers in the area. Where can I get a replacement? Also the model number is a 560xv.


Thanks


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

Online has a lot, viper dealers i dont think are great at keeping older things anyway, but you can just try any car electronic place and ill see if i can find a manula

install manula: http://www.directeddealers.com/manuals/ig/viper/N563V_07-05.pdf


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Where are you located?
I have a guy who's a DEI dealer in NY he can help you and has lots of old stuff for the alarms too. He can probably mail it to you also....E-mail me.


----------

